# Is it a bird? Is it a Plane?



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Noooooooooo its a flappy eared Cockerpoo called Bayley in full flight


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Hehe Bayley is lovely


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely picture. Looks like he's really happy. Millie's ears flap about when she runs too, so comical.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahah awesome! doesn't he look like he is having a great time!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

great picture, dont you just love their floppy ears, lol


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Bayley looks like Izzy - where did he come from? Izzy came from Jandaz born May 12th 2010.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We thought Bayley looked like Izzy as well. Bayley was from Jukee Doodles. His date of birth 25/12/09, so they are a similar age. His mum and dad was Rose and Ziggy. He is actually the first puppy in the line of 3 in Jukee Doodles Avatar picture. Shame Izzy and Bayley did not live near each othe,r bet they would have loved to have played with each other.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love a flying Cockapoo.... great ears Bayley xxx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Jo Jo, no one ever says anything nice about me  they always say how lovely Holly is and she always wins the prizes at fun dog shows, so you have made my day by saying i have great ears. Luv Bayley xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh woof woof Bayley .. you are cream, gorgeous, and have a fab name .. do you feel better now  

Oakley, Honey and JoJo sending you Cockapoo Love online xxxx

See told you I was a little cockapoo crazy.. but I am very good fun


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

My mum and dad are as Cockerpoo Crazy as you thats why they ended up with 2 of us and sometimes i think we may even end up with another little Cockerpoo the way they keep talking!!!!!!! Its just great to have a bit of fun  Love to you, Oakley and Honey xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Go on life is for living ... 3 is good fun

I have 2 ... but have always wanted 4 .... and I really feel .. if it is meant to be it will be .. I am always puppy hunting .. have been for years  

Shall we get one each from a litter? that would be great ...


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Please don't give me more ideas, i am always Cockerpoo hunting. Just been looking at your blog 'My Dogs Life' it is brialliant and so helpful yet being simple to understand, well done. Also was looking at the videos of Oakley and Honey playing together they look so much like Bayley and Holly how they chase each other, Holly being smaller is a little quicker and turns corners quicker where is Bayley is a little slower but in the end catches and knocks her flying and they they end up play fighting just like your two


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

hahaha,
I have a good one too. mmmh don't know how to put it into this thread. I will put it in Cockerpoo pictures under "Cider taking off", take a look


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Please don't give me more ideas, i am always Cockerpoo hunting. Just been looking at your blog 'My Dogs Life' it is brialliant and so helpful yet being simple to understand, well done. Also was looking at the videos of Oakley and Honey playing together they look so much like Bayley and Holly how they chase each other, Holly being smaller is a little quicker and turns corners quicker where is Bayley is a little slower but in the end catches and knocks her flying and they they end up play fighting just like your two


I am pleased you like the blog ...... I love my dogs playing together .. they make me smile.... shall we get a little puppy


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Go on...........shall we............shall we..................i have always wished i could come across a box of puppies or any animal left in a box somewhere that i could rescue or that someone would leave one on my doorstep 

Hey did you know that Bayley as a pup is in Jukee Doodles Avatar picture, he is the first one in the line of 3, isn't he a cutie?? Holly getting jealous now!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Bayley dont get jealous your a beauty too x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think Bayley is gorgeous :love-eyes: love from wee Izzy


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

ahhhh thankyou i feel much better now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Go on...........shall we............shall we..................i have always wished i could come across a box of puppies or any animal left in a box somewhere that i could rescue or that someone would leave one on my doorstep
> 
> Hey did you know that Bayley as a pup is in Jukee Doodles Avatar picture, he is the first one in the line of 3, isn't he a cutie?? Holly getting jealous now!!!!


Yes we shall..... he he he...... I will do a bit more searching .... and see what I can find... 

I know Bayley was a JD pups... I remember chatting to you about his size, I thought he was big due to JD using the stocky poodle ... do you remember.. but your Holly is small and it makes Bayley look so big in all the pics ha ha ha.

What would you be wanting next time ... ???

Come on I need some happy puppy talk .... 

Where was Holly from? 

What mix would you be looking for?

Let me know Paula... shhhh don't tell the hubby's .....


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes i remember the conversation now. I would like another one Holly's size, i love the chocolate roan or a black one with a white tuxedo and i want the fur to be quite curly. Holly was from a breeder in Ollerton, Nottinghamshire, she is a lovely lady and always keeps in touch with us, she always had chocolate and black ones, she has just started breeding blonde ones and is going to try the sable ones in time. Hubby tutting next to me


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Who is Bayley's mum?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Yes i remember the conversation now. I would like another one Holly's size, i love the chocolate roan or a black one with a white tuxedo and i want the fur to be quite curly. Holly was from a breeder in Ollerton, Nottinghamshire, she is a lovely lady and always keeps in touch with us, she always had chocolate and black ones, she has just started breeding blonde ones and is going to try the sable ones in time. Hubby tutting next to me


Ok turn the computer away from hubby .. for your eyes only... 

Ok so what mix are we wanting?

I give you my preference .. and we will see what we can find...

Mix ....Show Cocker Spaniel with Miniature Poodle... 
Pup Colour ... apricot, chocolate or cream
Pup ***... girl 
Coat... wavy curl... 
Breeder... a very good one  

Ok send over your preference and JoJo go on a little search .. always looking so may be onto something already in the pipline ha ha ha ... 

Oh its all a bit of fun ... no harm in looking as I will tell my hubby ...


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Ali, Bayleys mum is Rose and Dad is Ziggy.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jo, Jo, your preference is pretty much the same as mine apart from
Pup colour; not apricot, would prefer darker
Pup ***; not bothered
Everything else the same. My hubby says we should wait for you to breed your dogs and then we should have one of your pups thats if you let any go to new homes he,he.

Hubby always says my 'no harm in looking' ends up in 'having'. Trouble he is as bad as me!!!!!!  
Lets get searchin


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would be honour to let you have one of my puppies  I am welling up ... I will be a little picky where they go, but you would do nicely  ... like you said ... if I let them go ha ha ha ... I will let them go to make room for all my dogs.. ha ha ha 

For the time being .. I am on the search .. right now ... Let me know if you find anything good out there


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Will do Jo, Jo but my little girl keeps wanting me off the computer even though kids have laptops


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ok catch up soon with our search update.... xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Had a look around .. but adverts can be so vage tut tut tut, so a few emails have been sent... I am not feeling lucky, but hey what is meant to be will be, and it is better to get the right puppy, as I know too well  

Right need to have some cockapoo fun .. walkiessssss xxx


----------



## Laura&Buddy (Jul 24, 2011)

He's lovely! Buddy loves running too.. and he's mighty fast!! x


----------

